# Favourite snake (worldwide)



## minusone (Jun 15, 2007)

so it's friday arvo and I'm avoiding work.

what're your favourite snakes ever.

mine.
Eastern Diamond Back Rattle snake





Amethystine python


----------



## Forensick (Jun 15, 2007)

my favourite snake is my snake....

and the snake behind maynard hissing about what his damage could have been, would be a close second


----------



## minusone (Jun 15, 2007)

Forensick said:


> my favourite snake is my snake....
> 
> *and the snake behind maynard hissing about what his damage could have been*, would be a close second


 

this would be representing satan, yes?


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 15, 2007)

i'm gonna be totally predictable,..Loki is my fave snake,..!!


----------



## krusty (Jun 15, 2007)

mine is the albino burmese or normal burmese python.


----------



## dragon_tail (Jun 15, 2007)

gtp , closely followed by bredli


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jun 15, 2007)

Forensick said:


> and the snake behind maynard hissing about what his damage could have been, would be a close second


 
apart from that one....

Bredli all the way.... i love em soo much.... also BHP's and GTP's and Jungles but for worldwide Jungle Jags for sure.... also some aussie herps that are swear words on this forum hehehe some of you know what I'm talkin about....


----------



## Forensick (Jun 15, 2007)

minusone said:


> this would be representing satan, yes?



actually it represents Maynards father....


----------



## cris (Jun 15, 2007)

Probably one of the larger colubrids from overseas that i dont really know much about. For stuff i know of common tree snakes and coastal tiapans.


----------



## minusone (Jun 15, 2007)

Forensick said:


> actually it represents Maynards father....


 

really?

and the "blood before him" is his mother?

I always took that as satan and jesus.


*i know this is gonna go into chit-chat area. but discussing Tool related things is one of my favourite things to do


----------



## Forensick (Jun 15, 2007)

blood before him is his son, devo.

his father beat him... and he fears he'll be like his father.
but he feels his son is begging him to forget his past, move on and "open up his heart"

-a huge amount of his songs revolve around his mother (judith and wings for marie are obvious), his son, father, and himself growing up (jimmy)

the title comes, apparently, from his original middle name (before maynard) being Hubert, his sons middle name is also H. just the letter


----------



## minusone (Jun 15, 2007)

awesome
i love learning new Tool things


----------



## mica (Jun 15, 2007)

*coastal homies.*

:lol:i would like to give a big shout out to the coastal hypos in da house. Hiss if you can hear me:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jun 15, 2007)

Forensick said:


> actually it represents Maynards father....


 
can also be interpretted (sp?) as your inner demons.... thats the beauty of his lyrics.... you take them in as they apply to you....


----------



## junglist* (Jun 15, 2007)

actually the snake behind him in H. refers to jesus, but also the fact that both his parents were preachers. The song judith from the mer de noms album talks about how despite the fact that there is no god, no heaven no hell, that even in the throes of death she did not relinquish her faith that there was something else there for her, and that she did it without questioning, without her eyes open.

The piss to wine is a reference to jesus. And to the lies (in mythologies of all types, the snake is a symbol of a liar etc) spread by those who follow the lies of christianity.

In addition, the title H. is also lauded to be in relation to the quote by Karl Marx, that religion is the opiate of the masses. H, as everyone would know refers to heroin, the most widely available illicit opiate.

Almost every one of Maynards pieces is multi leveled and faceted. To make definitive judgments that it is specifically about one thing and not the other is to avoid the whole reason that there aren't any lyrics in the album sleeves, it is because people will make what they will, and take away what they want from each piece of artwork.

One fan told maynard that the song sober really helped him quit using opiates and get straight, and yet the song is wholly about asking the question why do we need to be sober, cant we just be smashed all the time.


----------



## cockney red (Jun 15, 2007)

African rock. knew one in uk that was big bolshy & beautiful.


----------



## Forensick (Jun 15, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> can also be interpretted (sp?) as your inner demons.... thats the beauty of his lyrics.... you take them in as they apply to you....



of course...
but what tool song has one straight meaning...
but in reference to his son, his father is his inner demon
while H, may actually be about his son/father relationships... of course it pulls in other things....

i take a slightly different perspective of judith,,,
despite all the bad, that god gave to one of "his faithful", possibly showing that he isn't there, she never stopped believing.
leading into wings, with the whole, "if you exist, with everything you did to her, your perfect job come again, she doesn't deserve just her legs back, she deserves wings.


----------



## minusone (Jun 15, 2007)

in H. i took the "blood before me begs me, open up my heart again" as the blood of christ, and forgiving as christ forgave.


but yea
tool is always left open to each person's interpretation


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 15, 2007)

Gaboon viper. 
I would love to have one.


----------



## jessop (Jun 15, 2007)

GTP's were what made me fall in love with snakes, so they are a favourite...
Diamond pythons i love too.

If i could own an exotic it would have to be a reticulated python or one of the smaller Boas.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jun 15, 2007)

white lipped python ,gtp,blue phase green tree snake and bredli


----------



## krissy78 (Jun 15, 2007)

mine is bredli, diamond,black & gold jungle,olive,md,coastal,scrubby,and of course if i was a millionaire my fave would be gtp.


----------



## slither (Jun 15, 2007)

burmese albino burmese king cobra and the eyelash viper are my favs


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 15, 2007)

Boelen's Python and GTP are my fav two. There are some amazing Ball Pythons around too.


----------



## Simple (Jun 15, 2007)

Lavender phase albino reticulated python for me.


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 15, 2007)

ill go the albino olive v nice


----------



## Reaper (Jun 15, 2007)

i think a full grown green annaconda would be awsome for sheer power and size and shock value..... though feeding could become a problem ......imagine your mother in law's reaction 
" come and see my new pet mum....." :twisted:
for beauty i'd have to say blue phase gtp


----------



## junglemad (Jun 16, 2007)

palmerston jungle lemon phase...tick it off


----------



## dragon170 (Jun 16, 2007)

I think it would have to be the King of all venomous snakes the King Cobra followed by the Beautiful Diamond


----------



## MMAnne (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm going to be totally predictable too and say my baby boy...

http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/4421/p6142607wd4.jpg
http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/6521/p6142605kf5.jpg

Apart from him, though, the Leucistic Ball Python is nice...

http://www.constrictors.com/images/BallPythons/Leucistic/Lucy0930.jpg

Nad check out this BEAUTIFUL albino burmese. I so want one!

http://www.geocities.com/SoHo/7889/AlbinoBurmese.jpg

Enjoy!


----------



## Reptilia (Jun 16, 2007)

The king cobra closely followed by the black mamba.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a few, mine are the Night Tigers, Green tree pythons, bhp's, B&W jungles, striped jungles, albino olives, albino BHP's, albino burmese and normal burmese pythons.

there told you I had a few lol I love huge snakes.
Cheers Jody


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 16, 2007)

basicly the jungles out of Jungle Freaks collection I love more brighter and ore colour than black phases Gold and Lemon phase. and his striped phases.

cheers Jody


----------



## choppy (Jun 19, 2007)

*Pythons Rule*

Too many pythons too pic a favourite but these definately would be on my shopping list if we could legally keep exotics-Rainbow Boas.


----------



## MAVTOR (Jun 19, 2007)

give me a BHP any day,hope to own one one day


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 20, 2007)

those rainbow boas are spectacular!
i've never seen them before!!


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 20, 2007)

My fav is definatly GTP, they just amaze me, closely followed by Eye lash vipers.


----------



## eladidare (Jun 20, 2007)

my favourite snake world wide would be the Black Mamba!
in australia probably have to say coastal carpets or inland taipan!


----------



## Hetty (Jun 20, 2007)

Forensick said:


> of course...
> but what tool song has one straight meaning...
> but in reference to his son, his father is his inner demon
> while H, may actually be about his son/father relationships... of course it pulls in other things....
> ...



I don't know where you get this stuff from, but if you want to know what the songs are about then go here http://toolshed.down.net/faq/faq.html

And as far as favourite snakes, I don't think you can go past a good quality woma. Though, I like those pretty looking vipers from overseas


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 20, 2007)

For an exotic, I'm very partial to yellow eyelash vipers, actually, almost every tree dwelling viper, I think they are stunning! But in this country I think I could write you a page full of snakes I think are equally as stunning. Such an awesome array of animals in the snake world! Absolutely incredible!


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 20, 2007)

MAVTOR said:


> give me a BHP any day,hope to own one one day



hey did you know the petshops do lay bye thats how I got my pair I lay byed them for 2 months.

cheers Jody


----------



## Lars K (Jun 20, 2007)

@ choppy
The rainbow boas on the pics are very pretty. I kept them for several years ago and I must
say that they aren't looking so good most of the time. Only a few weeks after shedding,
the colors will fade away. And they are very aggressive and it's not easy to handle them.
My favourite colubrids are the species of the Lampropeltis genus.
The pic shows my Lampropeltis pyromelana pyromelana.












Best looking pythons are: Jungle Jaguar; when you see them live you'll nearly faint.
But they are selling for about 2.400 Australian Dollars for a juvie!!
BHP, and all the species of the Morelia genus. And of course the huge Python reticulatus and
Python molurus spec.

And my favourite snake of all: Bitis nasicornis
Unfortunately too poisonous and to dangerous to keep.
They can react like a lightning. And they can spring against the enemy.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 20, 2007)

bushmasters for me, some of the african bush vipers arnt bad either.


----------



## Shano92 (Jun 20, 2007)

mine caostal tiapan then the scrubie


----------

